# Al jazeera English IA 13?



## thedemondays (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello, I saw on Lyngsat and on Al-jazeera's website that AJE is available on EchoStar 9/Intelsat Americas 13 at 121.0°W as FTA. I have my antenna pointed at 121.0°W but am unable receive it. What should I do?


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

are you using c-band? i believe the one on 121w is for c-band. if your using ku band, point your dish at IA-5, 97w, i think its on there. when you look at lyngsats pages, transponders with 4 digits are for c-band, and the ones with 5 digits are for ku band.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Shultz is right. LyngSat is listing that as a C-band channel on IA13, so you'll need a big dish to get it. It's a lot easier to pick up on IA5.


----------



## thedemondays (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok. thanks for all, that was helpfull.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Is it in AC3 audio? I can't get the digital audio out. Does lyngsat show if the audio is only AC3, or do you have to just aim and check the channel to find out?

Thanks all....



FTA Michael said:


> Shultz is right. LyngSat is listing that as a C-band channel on IA13, so you'll need a big dish to get it. It's a lot easier to pick up on IA5.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

No, I don't think LyngSat reports AC3-only audio. (At least I couldn't find any mention of it for the AMC3 PBS stations.)

But Mike Kohl's excellent C-band list http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistCBandUS.html does mention it. A lot of IA 13 channels use AC-3, but the list doesn't include Al Jazeera.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yes, Al jazeera is coming in with audio. It covers quite a bit of international news, more about Africa than I've seen on other outlets. It's also neat to see the ads from Qatar Airlines and so forth.

It seems all cleaned up in English. Probably not the same stuff they are beaming to the middle east in Arabic.



FTA Michael said:


> No, I don't think LyngSat reports AC3-only audio. (At least I couldn't find any mention of it for the AMC3 PBS stations.)
> 
> But Mike Kohl's excellent C-band list http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistCBandUS.html does mention it. A lot of IA 13 channels use AC-3, but the list doesn't include Al Jazeera.


----------



## DP3atMHz (Feb 16, 2007)

thedemondays said:


> Hello, I saw on Lyngsat and on Al-jazeera's website that AJE is available on EchoStar 9/Intelsat Americas 13 at 121.0°W as FTA. I have my antenna pointed at 121.0°W but am unable receive it. What should I do?


It is on Galaxy 25 (former IA5) 97 West


----------

